# Art historian job prospects



## donCan (Jun 14, 2017)

G'day and thank you for your interest in my humble topic.

My other half is an art historian, specializing in East Asian art and...even more arcane...she has a penchant for Chinese ceramics of the Middle Ages. 

The arrival of our daughter has forced us to think long and hard about our collective future and we're seriously considering emigrating to Australia.

Our visa application is 50/50 as her skills are not on any shortage list, but besides that our concern is that of her job prospects.

She has a PhD (Doctorate) and five years post-qualification experience lecturing.

We accept that sacrifices will need to be made in the short-term to secure the long-term we want; thus we are not hung up on location.

If you're in the know about art history, museums, things Chinese and Japanese or the general art scene then we'd love to know your opinion on what her job prospects might be.

Your feedback is much appreciated.

Don


----------

